# RDG toolposts



## don-tucker (Aug 10, 2010)

Been looking at the RDG 4 toolholders and post for the Myford lathe,at £64 seem good value to me,anyone had any experience with this product,please
Don


----------



## BillTodd (Aug 10, 2010)

I think they're great  

I had one (from RDG) on a Southbend 9" for some years, used it on my HLV-H until I made a copy of a Hardinge toolpost (because it was a little too small for the bigger lathe). I made another half-a-dozen holders from blocks of mild steel for it. 

The cut-off tool could be better (it's not really rigid enough), but it works OK.

With all that time and my usual level of abuse, I managed to snap the flange off of the T nut clamps (my fault - clamping too tight & hammering the cut), but these were easy enough to replace.


BTW I can heartily recommend using a indexing lever handle (see picture) It is just so much easier than having to faff around with a spanner every time you need to reposition the post.


----------



## cidrontmg (Aug 10, 2010)

I had mine from Chronos, it´s exactly the same as from RDG (for a Myford Super 7).
And I have 13 tool holders for it now, still need a couple (!?). 
That´s a very good investment indeed. I was somewhat skeptical, after all the 4 way tool post isn´t that bad, really - or so I thought. Little did I know...
It´s absolutely the best way to hold tools in a Myford. Very convenient, accurate, repeatable. The parting tool that comes with the holder isn´t the best that money can buy, but with an Eclipse blade, fair enough. I haven´t yet found a cheap enough Mircona for it, but I´ll keep searching and hoping ;D
There´s one boring bar holder in the kit, that for me isn´t enough, so I made 2 more. They don´t seem to be available individually. I also want to make a screw cutting tool holder, similar to Bogstandard´s idea, but that´s for a later date.
I use the ball handle from the 4 way Myford tool post, it needs a longer bolt and a bit of tubing (to serve as a high washer) to raise it to a good working height.
All in all, a highly recommendable product.


----------



## mhirst121 (Aug 10, 2010)

I have been using one for about 18 months now and wonder how I managed before. I have had no problems with the toolpost, only fault I have with it is the parting tool is a little on the big side for my liking, but thats just personal preference. I have the next size up from the one you are looking at for my Kerry. Agree with having the handle fit in place of the nut and spanner set-up.

Cheers,
MartinH


----------



## don-tucker (Aug 11, 2010)

Thats good enough for me,thanks Guys,I will be ordering one shortly.
Don


----------



## jmshep (Aug 12, 2010)

Agree with all that been said - The only thing I have done is replace most of the cap head and stud screws, some of the originals were not that good a fit and were poor quality.


----------



## BillTodd (Aug 12, 2010)

> - The only thing I have done is replace most of the cap head and stud screws


That reminds me, I also replaced the screws, fitting a grub screw into the height adjuster. The original cap screw gets in the way of the locking handle.

Bill


----------



## don-tucker (Aug 12, 2010)

I am beginning to have second thoughts ,I think of some thing and I wonder how I can manage without it,if i don't do any thing straight away I think do i really need it. I have a 4 way tool post and cut a few tools down so I could get 4 in and am thinking that will do me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Don


----------



## cidrontmg (Aug 12, 2010)

don-tucker  said:
			
		

> I am beginning to have second thoughts ,I think of some thing and I wonder how I can manage without it,if i don't do any thing straight away I think do i really need it. I have a 4 way tool post and cut a few tools down so I could get 4 in and am thinking that will do me.
> Don



Heh, your money, your decision, of course. I get a panic when I imagine I´d be forced to go back to the 4 way. People certainly can manage, and do wonderful things, even with an american style lantern tool post. Or the "original" Myford tool clamp, with the boat...
But if ever a loose £64 comes your way, you really should have 3rd thoughts... And do yourself a favour. I bet you won´t miss the 4 way for one second.
 scratch.gif


----------



## don-tucker (Aug 12, 2010)

I am going to the Bristol ME exhibition on the 20th so who knows what I shall come back with,a nice boring/facing head for the mill would go down well.
Don


----------

